# Diet, Allergies and Anal Glands?



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I believe my moms dogs anal gland issue is due to diet. She had smelly issues with Hi-Tek Naturals chicken and rice. So we switched her to grain free Fromm game bird and she didn't have any issues again. I've tried to feed her other Fromm formulas but she had the same problem with the surf and turf. So back to game bird and sticking with it.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you for your response! I'm wondering if I'll have to switch Comet's food. I guess I'll have to wait and see if this happens again. (Hopefully not!)


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

The thing with anal glands not expressing due to diet has to deal with poop not being firm enough to express the anal glands as it makes its way. Orijen is a pretty rich diet and I wouldn't be surprised if the poops aren't as firm as they could be, just an idea.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Well, unfortunately, we're headed back to the vet for the same issue. I think I've caught it a little earlier this time because Comet isn't stinky yet, but he's been biting his back end and throwing himself into a a sit, which he was doing last time before I realized what I was dealing with. 

The thing is, I took the advice of one of the forum members and added some shredded wheat to Comet's daily diet. It firmed everything up a lot, without creating any type of problem, but here we are again with the need for gland expression. 

Since I'm not experienced with this at all... is this just a Comet's body issue? And something I may just have to deal with every other month or so for the rest of his life? Or is this a puppy/growth thing that he'll grow out of? Or is there something I'm accidentally or unknowingly doing/feeding that is creating this problem? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Our dogs have always eaten Orijen. When Summit was younger, he "scooted" to empty his glands on the ground a few times. I added a tablespoon of cooked beans to his food for a few months--well, a few beans, maybe not a tablespoon. Since then, we haven't had the problem with either dog. Lately I've been giving them a light lunch of cooked green beans, but they weren't doing it before that either.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Comet's stool is pretty firm. Is it possible bully sticks or beef tendons could cause this? They don't make his stool soft... but they smell terrible. Could they some how make things worse down there?


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Loukia said:


> Comet's stool is pretty firm. Is it possible bully sticks or beef tendons could cause this? They don't make his stool soft... but they smell terrible. Could they some how make things worse down there?


I would stop those kinds of treats. They have been shown to harbor bacteria and perhaps they are upsetting the dog. They are also very hard to digest.

One of mine had mild problems with anal glands but since being on Farmina they have stopped. Farmina stools are on the hard and small side.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My dachshund had that problem, fish butt as I call it, LOL, itchy skin and yeasty ears. The only thing that works for him that I found so far is Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream dry formula.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your insight!

Maybe I'll try switching Comet's food to see if it helps. I'm at a loss as to what to let him chew on though, if I stop the bully sticks. He already chipped a tooth, so horns and antlers are out.


----------

